# CPS Canada - No (more?) welcome package?



## Jim Saunders (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone else here a member? I mailed away a money order (how quaint) and received a membership card in the mail; is that the norm? I ask on account of people joining and getting some interesting stuff for their trouble.

Jim


----------



## ScubaX (Aug 27, 2014)

Canada might be different, but in the USA for the gold level you get:
1 CPS Pro Strap
1 Body Cap
1 Rear Lens Cap
CPS ID Card
CPS Pin

Plus some labels for addressing your equipment when you send it to them. Upon renewal, I just got a card, labels and a repair form.


----------



## ScubaX (Aug 27, 2014)

I found this on the CA CPS site: Welcome kit:
The Canon welcome kit contains a welcome letter, the CPS member card and, of course, complimentary gifts included as a token of our appreciation. Welcome kits will be shipped to accepted members upon payment of the applicable enrollment fees. Fees will be billed to the members account upon acceptance and will be payable within 30days.

So maybe they send it separately after the money order clears for 30 days?


----------



## rdalrt (Aug 27, 2014)

I am in Canada. With my renewal this year, I just got points/credits that I could use on the CPS Rewards site. You can pick a few things from a few basic gifts like, pens, microfiber clothes, coffee mugs, toque, umbrella, etc.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> Canada might be different, but in the USA for the gold level you get:
> 1 CPS Pro Strap
> 1 Body Cap
> 1 Rear Lens Cap
> ...



Not for renewals, just for new members.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 27, 2014)

I just read the (form) letter again; it came with a card but nothing else. I'll see what I can get from the member portal. Huh. I know its cliché but the CPS strap might be a fitting addition to my 50D.

Jim


----------



## ScubaX (Aug 27, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ScubaX said:
> 
> 
> > Canada might be different, but in the USA for the gold level you get:
> ...



Yep, said that. I think this he is new to CPS.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, I'm a new member. This somewhat dated link has a peek at what to expect; I wouldn't yawn but I'd take a couple of their center-pinch lens caps and that shiny red strap first.

Jim


----------



## nineyards (Aug 27, 2014)

Jim, I paid $5950 for my 1DX and $6247 for my 300 f2.8L IS11 at McBains Camera using my CPS discount, that's only mentioning two purchases
It pays for itself many times over
And the free stuff is cool to

Vincent


----------

